# Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?



## Holger F. (3. November 2003)

Hallo,

bin gerade erst mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.

Da ich aus Grimmen in Vorpommern komme mal eine Frage
an die Spezialisten von euch.

Kennt jemand gute Stellen auf dem Darß am besten bei Zingst,
wo man Dorsche und Platten erwischen kann ?

Petri Holger


----------



## Pumper (21. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Ahrenshoop,parken am alten Kulturhaus


----------



## Wulli (22. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Moin, Moin

fahr mal auf eine der vielen Seebrücken oder Molen von dort aus brauchst du nicht so weite Würfe. Wenn Du in diesem Bereich Anfänger bist, ist das einfacher, und das Ergebnis ist in der Dämmerung und bei auflandigem Wind immer gut. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

In Meinem Beitrag zu "Brandungsangeln im November" von "TIGER" habe ich ein paar Tipps zum "Brückenangeln" gegeben. Lies ihn dir einfach mal durch. Wenn Du konkrete Stellen wissen willst, kannst Du mir eine PN schicken, sonst stehe ich das nächste mal in einem Andrang von nicht-Bordie-Anglern. Und wer will das schon...?
#h #h #h 
Wulli


----------



## Holger F. (24. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

@Wulli,
erst einmal danke für deinen Tip.
Aber Seebrücken kommen für mich nicht in Frage.
Das ist für mich kein Angeln von den Dingern.
Bin mit meiner Wurfweite langsam nach langen Trockenüben
mehr als zufrieden.
Fahre jetzt auch lieber etwas weiter von Grimmen nach
Rerik in die Teufelsschlucht oder nach Meschendorf.

Leider bin ich jetzt auf Montage tätig und werde wohl dieses
Jahr nicht so viel zum Angeln kommen.  :c 

Wünsche natürlich allen Angeln viel Petri Heil.

Gruß Holger


----------



## blinkerkatze (26. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Hallo Holger 
Ich war gestern das erste mal in Neuhaus auf dem Darß und ich muß sagen es
angelt sich besser als Ahrenshoop man braucht da keine Watthose.
Habe mit drei Angel angefangen eine abgerissen und eingepackt,später zweite 
abgerissen auch eingepackt weil nach jedem reinwerfen alle 10 min ein Dorsch an der Angel hing und dann waren 120 Würmer verangelt und der Beutel voll Fisch.
*An alle die zum Brandungsangeln gehen keine Tütten für Fische sondern Eimer mitnehmen ich habe jetz schon oft mit den Fuchs Bekanntschaft gemacht. In Neuhaus hatte er sich bis auf etwa 3m angeschlichen.*
*Gesehen habe ich im weil ich mit der Lampe Würmer aufzog und das Licht*
*auf seine Augen viel. Und das war nicht die erste Bekanntschaft dieser art.*


----------



## sundeule (26. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Fux am Strand habe ich auch schon erlebt.
Bei Kägsdorf hat er mir mal den Beutel mit drei Flundern und einem Dorsch weggeschleppt. Ich konnte ihn noch sehen und habe ihm den Beutel mit einem Steinwurf wieder abgejagt. Allerdings war ich dann doch nicht mehr so scharf auf den Fisch. #c 
Andere Strandpeitscher wurden ebenfalls schon heimgesucht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

@ sundeule, den Fuchs von Meschendorf kenn ich natürlich auch. Mit dem hat wohl schon fast jeder der dort angelt Bekanntschaft gemacht. Einem Kumpel mit dem ich mal dort war hat er den Beutel mit seiner Verpflegung weggeholt. Nur leder waren da auch seine Papiere und Autoschlüssel drin. Dat gab vieleicht ne Panik als er das bemerkte. Wiedergefunden haben wir den Beutel nach einer ganzen Weile oben auf der Steilküste. Die Papiere und Schlüssel lagen inm der näheren Umgebung verteilt und das Brot war weg. Schwein gehabt. Puuhhhh


----------



## sundeule (26. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

@Meeresangler,
dann war es wohl kein Fuchs mit Brille - hätte er lesen können, hätte er kapiert, was er da wertvolles gefangenhat! 
Da hat er ja echt Schwein gehabt!


----------



## Edte (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Kann die die Steilküste bei Wustrow(darß ) ans herz legen, im Frühjahr gut für Meefos und Hornis und im herbst und winter feiner butt und dorschabschnitt.

Übrigens als Info , vor Graal Müritz höhe seebrücke konnte ein Angler mit boot 4 steinbutts auf 40g Pilger verhaften wenn das mal nichts ist.:q 

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Gunnar. (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Die Ecke um Wustrow ist mein Stammrevier. Jeder Meter der dort weiter geworfen wird bringt i.dR. mehr Erfolg. Trotzdem , eine Rute immer kurz lassen.Auch dort kommen die Fische gelegentlich kurz unter Land.


----------



## Brasso_54 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

#6 Hallo,
wo gibt es den die Erlaubnisscheine (und auch Köder) für den Darss.
Bin über Karneval in Wustrow.Um Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
 |wavey: Gruss von Brasso aus Dormagen/Rheinland


----------



## MefoAngler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelstellen auf dem Darß ?*

Moin moin, also Angelscheine auf dem Darß bekommst Du in Ribnitz-Damgarten, hat 2 Angelläden und in Wustrow.


----------

